# Solved: Solved: gostats redirection annoyance



## loosegoo (Nov 17, 2010)

This applies to both XP & Windows 7

Using text editor (eg. Total Commander\F4) locate the following file

c:\Windows\System32\Drivers\etc\hosts

Note: not the hosts.txt, ie the required file has no extension name.

Insert the following lines anywhere.

# ........ gostats.com elimination
127.0.0.1 www.google.analytics.com

Now save and exit
Q.E.D.

This will redirect the call back onto itself so the redirction never occurs.

This problem is not a Virus, but rather a money making agreement between 
Google and Statics Companies who pay for the knowledge of your activities.


----------

